# Pregunta lo que quieras al forista de abajo



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

Pues la dinamica es sencilla. Se inicia con una pregunta. El usuario siguiente, contesta a dicha pregunta; y después este plantea otra. Y así se desarrolla el tema.
La finalidad? pues tener un buen pretexto para entablar comunicación, fuera y/o dentro del tema de la electrónica.

Como estuvo hoy tu día?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 4, 2010)

Ammm... no quiero ser aguafiestas... pero ya hay una caja de arena que trata en escencia de lo mismo...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/arena-limpia-ensuciar-mejor-aw-cumplio-anos-44987/


----------



## smd10 (Nov 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ammm... no quiero ser aguafiestas... pero ya hay una caja de arena que trata en escencia de lo mismo...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/arena-limpia-ensuciar-mejor-aw-cumplio-anos-44987/


Pero la caja de arena no trata de preguntas y respuestas que yo sepa... solo está para decir coyotadas  
Lo que pasa es que como el título del tema ya lleva tu nombre, ya lo recomiendas


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

Entonces... Se puede continuar con el tema?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 4, 2010)

Sí.

¿Qué tengo en mi mano en estos momentos?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

El teclado.

Desde cuando estudias electrónica?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 4, 2010)

Desde que estaba en el colegio (autodidacta).

¿Qué te parece Foros de Electrónica?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

Pues soy nuevo. Pero a simple vista encuentro el foro bien estructurado.

Para que sirve un Transistor MOSFET? (si puedes explicarlo de la manera mas simple y sencilla, como con manzanas y peras, lo agradecería bastante).


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2010)

No ps depende de en que dimension... por que en la que vivo los transmisores mosfets no existen  sera un transistor mosfet.... 

Que es lo peor que haz echo?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

(ja, tienes razón, editado y corregido. Gracias).

Lo peor que he hecho? Visitar la capital y preguntar por domicilios a los habitantes de la misma. (la gente no le gusta dar direcciones). Pero no me vuelve a pasar, ahora primero busco en google.

Ademas de la electrónica, estudias otra área?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

No (no estudié electrónica, solo estudié otra rama).

Si encontraras un genio que te concede un único deseo, cuál seria (no vale contestar "que se cumplan todos mis deseos).


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 4, 2010)

Le pediria que siempre que valla a una tienda de electronica a comprar encuentre siempre la refaccion que requiero pero seguire soñando 

Por cierto que pieza te resulta mas dificil de conseguir y te has dado cuenta de que esa refaccion en otro lado se consigue hasta en las farmacias?


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 4, 2010)

Yo comi hamburguesas en pan lactal. (Re colgada la respuesta)
¿A que hora te vas a dormir? ¿Mañana te levantas temprano?

Me parece muy ingenioso el tema.


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 5, 2010)

Pues justo ahorita pienso irme a la cama.
Y si, acostumbro levantarme a las 4:30 o 5:00 am. Para aprovechar que todo esta fresco y callado, para hacer ejercicio. Y a las 8:00 am ya estar en la universidad.

En tu camino como estudiante de electrónica, que fue lo primero que quemaste/explotaste/dañaste/freiste accidentalmente/erroneamente?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 5, 2010)

Creo que a mí mismo.


¿Dónde queda "Aquí y Allá"?


----------



## smd10 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ahí al lado, cruzas la calle y ya estás.


¿Cuánto tiempo estás conectado a internet al día?


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 5, 2010)

Todo el dia por razones de trabajo, para buscar datasheets e informacion en internet. Y los fines de semana por ocio.

¿Que fue lo mas caro/costoso que quemaste en tus proyectos electronicos o en el trabajo?


----------



## palomo (Nov 5, 2010)

EL televisor de mi casa cuando era primerizo en la electronica, queria ver que tenia adentro si era igual con monton de cositas, solo que cuando rompi el cañon me pego tal susto que quede blanco de miedo (y eso que soy moreno).

Si tuvieras que elejir entre la electronica y/o tu novia a cual escojerias...... lo digo por lo que disen " (la electronica o yo)"


----------



## frogi95 (Nov 5, 2010)

Me quedo con la electronica, mi novia siempre me puede sustituir por otros y/o puede que nunca me llega a comprender, la electrónica no me dejará y me comprende 

¿Cual ha sido el circuito más complejo que has montado?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hoy día, sin dudas, a mi novia.
Y si tuvieras que elegir entre tus principios y tu amor, qué elegirías?


----------



## frogi95 (Nov 5, 2010)

principios, puedo hacer de todo por amor pero siempre siendo fiel a mis principios 

Si tuvieses que elegir un medio de transporte?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 5, 2010)

Un teletransportador.


¿Por qué el cielo es azul?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 5, 2010)

el cielo es azul  porque esta   no  nublado ,sin nubes y ademas es de dia ,
de noche es negro

porque el frió es  tan frió ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el cielo es azul  porque esta   no  nublado ,sin nubes y ademas es de dia ,
> de noche es negro
> 
> porque el frió es  tan frió ?




(_Incorrecto Rey Julien: es porque dios es hombre, sino hubiera sido rosado_ )

Porque es pretérito perfecto simple del verbo _*freir*_




*él/ella frió* 


¿Por qué estoy aburrido?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 5, 2010)

por escribir sandeces

alguien conoce un autor sesentero denominado celiné, y que obras hiso?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 5, 2010)

Ammm no, pero ahora q*UE* mencionas de autores y q*UE* yo empiezo a tomar la literatura como un habito; me han recomendado mucho a Dovstoyeski (o algo asi se escribe).

Que tal estuvo tu día?


----------



## vootha33 (Nov 5, 2010)

Estuvo más o menos, he tenido mejores. 

¿A grandes rasgos a que te dedicas? Tecnico, ingeniero, aficionado?


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 5, 2010)

A echar la hueva (flojear) y hacer enojar a mi jefe durante el proceso 

Cual ha sido el corto mas espectacular que has provocado o presenciado???


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 5, 2010)

tecnico aunque la malloria dice que soy un vago...

alguien me puede recomendar una buena antena para onda corta?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 5, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> A echar la hueva (flojear) y hacer enojar a mi jefe durante el proceso
> 
> Cual ha sido el corto mas espectacular que has provocado o presenciado???



pues yo cuando niño, meti un tenedor al contacto de la pared. Recuerdo que termine palido y temblando un buen rato.


Cual ha sido el lugar mas extraño/loco donde has pasado la noche y por que?


----------



## jreyes (Nov 5, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Cual ha sido el corto mas espectacular que has provocado o presenciado???


Los del terremoto de 2010 (Chile). Cuando comenzó a temblar con cierta intensidad me puse en el umbral de la puerta,  estaba oscuro y podían verse (en medio de los gritos de la gente) los cortes de las líneas de alta tensión. Eran como si cayesen bombas del cielo y explotasen con un resplandor con forma de domo. Espeluznantemente hermoso.



> Cual ha sido el lugar mas extraño/loco donde has pasado la noche y por que?


Una noche dormí junto a varios amigos a la orilla del río Call-Calle, en Valdivia. Fue curioso porque habíamos llegado en tren a la ciudad. Dejamos las cosas en el andén pensando que éste no cerraría y nos fuimos a recorrer la ciudad. Al buen rato nos devolvimos y la estación estaba cerrada, corchos, qué hacemos?. Un amigo dijo que tenía un conocido de un conocido de un amigo que vivía por ahí cerca; fuimos a ver y no nos dieron alojamiento (éramos como 8 personas). El dueño de esa casa nos dijo que podíamos quedarnos cerca de la orilla del río (que está en el sur de Chile), que era seguro y todo lo demás. Lo que no nos dijo  es que a las 4 am hacía un frío de esos que nunca olvidas.


¿Cuál ha sido el mayor chascarro mientras has estado experimentando en electrónica?


Adiosín...!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 6, 2010)

@chuck-norris en el foro haciendo de las suyas.


¿Sinónimo de 'sinónimo'?


----------



## smd10 (Nov 8, 2010)

pues debe ser algo asi como "exactamente lo mismo"

¿cuantas personas conoces aficionadas a la electrónica?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 8, 2010)

personalmente 17 personas ,virtualmente incontables ,yo   soy uno  de  los que  desarrollo las correcciones y un asm para la digitalman de  20  mhz ,acá en el foro encontré  a como    12 de  mis seguidores  y  no tienen ni  idea o al menos no me reconocieron ,bueno eso creo  yo 
que es ser  un  electronico?y  porque las mujeres son tan celosas ?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2010)

Miles. El foro tiene muchísimos integrantes 


¿Cuántos pares son tres botas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 8, 2010)

segun  el rey  julien  son   4 pares, decreto real de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2010)

Respondo a la(s) pregunta(s) de S.M. Julien I.

Ser un electrónico es transformarse en un ser extraño, capaz de entender cosas que otros no, pero incapaz de comprender otros asuntos que a muchos les resultan evidentes.

Y las mujeres son celosas...  Caramba, será porque los electrónicos somos todos lindísimos y muy disputados por ellas...

¿Por qué a Su Majestad se le suele olvidar poner una pregunta al final del post?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 8, 2010)

don lemur   pregunta 
porque siempre se pierden los tornillos  y en especial ese que  es vital ?


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 8, 2010)

Los equipos se diseñan con tornillos y piezas de mas para que alguna/o se pierda jajaja.
Siempre me sobran tornillos y las cosas siguen funcionando.

¿Que esas haciendo ahora?¿ Y dentro de 54 min?


----------



## palomo (Nov 8, 2010)

Ahorita viajando en FE dentro de 54Minutos viajando en FE y dentro de 3 horas viajando en FE.

Cual ha sido tu proyecto mas costoso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

El que nunca terminé, un variac (no un regulador de tensión) electrónico de 1 kW con pasos de 1 volt.

Yo te juré mi amor sobre una tumba, sobre su mármol santo! ¿Sabes tú las cenizas de qué muerta conjuré ........ ? Qué palabra va en los ........ ?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2010)

¡Pedro Bonifacio Palacios! (Almafuerte, para el que lo conoce por el seudónimo nomás)
Buena lectura Black. "Temerario" es lo que falta, se llama "Castigo" si no me acuerdo mal.

¿Qué sigue en estos puntos, entonces? (no válido para Black Tiger )
Si te postran diez veces, te levantas
Otras diez, otras cien, otras........


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ya que estoy censurado  no respondo. Solo acoto que es uno de mis poetas preferidos y justamente se llama Castigo (y el final es lapidario: 





> tócale a mi venganza de poeta, ¡dejarte abandonada en el espacio!


). También me gusta mucho esto: 





> Si poco a poco dejas de quererme


.
Qué suerte encontrar a alguien que también le guste la lectura Cacho, un saludo.


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 9, 2010)

La pregunta señores, la pregunta para continuar con la dinamica. (sino... que contestó?  )

A que hora oscurece en tu localidad?


----------



## tatajara (Nov 9, 2010)

Quee, que es oscurecer? yo en martes no conozco esa palabra jajajaj 
Joda
Cual fue la macana para no decir otra cosa, más grande de si historia??


----------



## jreyes (Nov 9, 2010)

Acá el sol se pone a las 20:15.

¿A qué hora se levanta el "care gallo" (sol)?


Adiosín...!


----------



## tatajara (Nov 9, 2010)

y mira por aca lo veo tipo 6:45 y 7:00


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

materiales 
un gallo (prestado   de un gallinero  vecino)
un   plato de maíz y granos (aportado por el dueño del  animal)
un  plato de arroz blanco cocido (sacado de la cocina real de su majestad)
un cronometro  
un decibelimetro
materiales varios ,una jaula,luz,agua,etc,etc
el sujeto de prueba un gallo de plumas negras con   manchas de colores variando desde el rojo al  blanco ,altura  35 centimetros,peso 1,800 gramos 
ya en su jaula con agua abundante se lo confino desde  las 17:30 ,eso de las 19:00 horas comió algo de arroz,el sujeto  de  pruebas prefirió  arroz al maíz con granos(seguramente  por ser comida real de su majestad) ,
20:04 canto por   7 segundos ,luego  no se le escucho ,sin mas que  hacer se durmió a las 21:00 horas 
al otro día su primer canto   fue a las 4:20 de la madrugada ,no  se le midió  por cuanto  tiempo ,esta ves recibió   maíz ,arroz ,lo cual acepto  con gusto repitio  su canto ,esta ves tomando sol (moví su jaula),llevado a la sombra volvio a cantar a  las   10:37,,,15:21 y   las 17:05 horas todas  y cada ves de las veces por  un  tiempo  de entre  10 y  12 segundos
a las  17:54 intentando conectar   el decibelimetro al sujeto de pruebas este  logro  su  livertad,
17:57 el rey julien corrió al sujeto de  pruebas por 350 metros el gallo se dirigio   a su gallinero,donde lo  esperaban sus  compañeras  gallinas ,llege casi mediatamente detrás del gallo ,ya viendo que el gallo se escondió  en el gallinero 
desistí del decibelimetro,nomas le dije  al vecino que  le  devolvía el gallo   prestado 
en resumen el gallo canta  cuando el quiere ,lo  si me asombro es como salio disparado en dirección a su casa 
saludos
la pregunta siguiente 
porque se rayan  los dvd ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> materiales
> un gallo (prestado   de un gallinero  vecino)
> un   plato de maíz y granos (aportado por el dueño del  animal)
> un  plato de arroz blanco cocido (sacado de la cocina real de su majestad)
> ...



Por que no son de Diamante.
¿Para qué sirven las preguntas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

para  contestar y  ponerse a pensar sirven  las preguntas 
la pregunta  
el gallo tendrá alguna especie de gps como las palomas mensajeras?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

No creo, pués no vuelan por lo que no pueden ir muy lejos.


¿Sería una solución al rayado de Cd's, DVD's y BD's el recubrirlos de una goma especial?

(Se rayan porque tienen una superficie dura.... además de que somos poco cuidadosos al manipularlos).


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No creo, pués no vuelan por lo que no pueden ir muy lejos.
> 
> 
> ¿Sería una solución al rayado de Cd's, DVD's y BD's el recubrirlos de una goma especial?
> ...



Su tuviesen una superficie dura, no se rayara!. Es por que el plástico es un material muy fácil de ser rayado...

Respondiendo... Mmm, De una goma... No creo.

¿Mañana se acabará el mundo?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Su tuviesen una superficie dura, no se rayara!. Es por que el plástico es un material muy fácil de ser rayado...
> 
> Respondiendo... Mmm, De una goma... No creo.




Una superficie muy dura se quebrará. Igual que un vidrio.



> ¿Mañana se acabará el mundo?



No creo. Mañana hay cosas que hacer.


¿La goma de silicona se raya fácilmente como la superficie de un CD?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

depende  ,si   hoy   te  mueres si   mañana se acaba el  mundo ,si  no  te morís no se acaba el mundo 
el mundo existe porque   por que sos capas de  percibirlo ya cuando no  lo puedes  pervivir  si  hay se acaba 
la  pregunta siguiente 
si  el gallo no tiene gps como las palomas ,tendra  un  gps terrestre sin  volar ??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

Eso salió muy filosófico, Rey Julien.... es como eso de si hace ruido el árbol que cae cuando no hay nadie para escucharlo...

Y lo del gallo.... ¿Para qué?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

porque   el muy  guacho ni  bien  logro  escaparse corrió velozmente  directo   a su gallinero   situado a 350  metros ,como si  todo el tiempo supiera  adonde estaba ,lo  que no  conté es que  voló  encima de  una zanga de   2 metros de  ancho ,yo  no   vuelo  y  me moje ,
para mi  que si tiene  alguan especie de  gps tendra    buen oido (abra escuchado  a sus amigas gallinas y  asía ay se  fue

porque   el muy  guacho ni  bien  logro  escaparse corrió velozmente  directo   a su gallinero   situado a 350  metros ,como si  todo el tiempo supiera  adonde estaba ,lo  que no  conté es que  voló  encima de  una zanga de   2 metros de  ancho ,yo  no   vuelo  y  me moje ,
para mi  que si tiene  alguna especie de  gps tendrá    buen oído (abra escuchado  a sus amigas gallinas y  asía ay se  fue


----------



## tronik (Nov 10, 2010)

Cambien de temaa'¡¡ jajaaj
Que culpa tiene el Gallo jaja

Cual es el proyecto mas interesante que as hecho? y sus Veneficios ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

muchos ,caja fuerte  con cerradura micro-procesada,porteros eléctricos,alarmas,radios,controles , remotos , etc.etc.etc  
beneficios 
alimentaron  mi  familia,compre  mi  hogar,me   distraje    y   me diverti mucho  trabando con  la electronica 

tronik bienvenido  al foro ,su  majestad el rey de todas las cosas   julien lo saluda 
siguiente pregunta  y dejando  al gallo en  paz 
cual fue  el susto  mas grande  que   te dio la electronica¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

(Estrictamente hablando, los gallos algo vuelan... _y dale con el tema_... )

Susto susto.... no (cuando me ha dado la corriente me he enojado, no asustado; cuando era chico y me daba, todavía no empezaba con el tema de la electrónica). Quizá ansiedad por meter la pata con algún equipo que me mandaron a arreglar cuando recién estaba empezando.

¿Cómo crees que serán las cosas en el futuro?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

no muy  distintas a hoy 

su majestad  el rey julien  no pregunta   mas    por   un rato 
saludos


----------



## tronik (Nov 12, 2010)

El mayor susto descargar con todo el cuerpo un cinescopio jajaaj se ciente bien culer.. 
ajajaj pero aprendes a que hay que tenerles respeto los cinescopios jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

el mayor susto de mi vida fue  cuando  estaba   por  nacer  mi   hijo ,
tronik y  la pregunta  al siguiente forista ?


----------



## tronik (Nov 12, 2010)

Porcierto mushas gracias a el rey julien por su bienvenida saludos 


Porcierto referente alo proyectos que as hecho ¿cual es el protocolo para los controles remotoss comoo se comunican ?  noseee si puedes publicar mas adelantee un esquemaa censillo del proyecto 
te lo agradecere mushoo  


saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

esta en el foro busca  el  protocolo es rc5 de   philip en esos dos enlaces tenes  lo  nesesario,no  postear  cosas que ya estan en foro y si posteas  que sean mejoras significativas   anda  para la caja de arena a preguntar cosas 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/rc5-philips-decodificacion-control-41553/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/control-remoto-pic-probado-funcionando-41085/
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mi mejor protocolo para los remotos es el castellano, funciona a medias, pero eso es lo de menos: le digo a mi mujer "apagá la luz" y no lo hace, le digo "comprame una Ferrari" y no lo hace, pero si le digo, vamos de paseo a un centro comercial, lo hace.

Pregunta: Fahrenheit 451, qué significa y por qué es importante?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

justo estoy lidiando con  los fahrenheit  pero    en celcius ,censando  temperatura de  un  alambre nicrom
supongo  que es importante  porque el  papel se  incinera

justo estoy lidiando con  los fahrenheit  pero    en celcius ,censando  temperatura de  un  alambre nicrom
supongo  que es importante  porque el  papel se  incinera o sera por el libro?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 14, 2010)

Y la siguiente pregunta?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

no te lo dire.....


alguien me podria recomendar un buen pianista de blues? (obviamente, cual?)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

ninguna recomendación  
pregunta 
porque son  ricas las arvejas ,las ovejas y   la miel de abeja ?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 14, 2010)

En que se parece un cuervo a una mesa?


----------



## Dano (Nov 14, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Mi mejor protocolo para los remotos es el castellano, funciona a medias, pero eso es lo de menos: le digo a mi mujer "apagá la luz" y no lo hace, le digo "comprame una Ferrari" y no lo hace, pero si le digo, vamos de paseo a un centro comercial, lo hace.
> 
> Pregunta: Fahrenheit 451, qué significa y por qué es importante?



Distopía de Bradbury obra impresionante, su título hace alución a la temperatura con que arde el papel.

ST o Analog Device?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 14, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> En que se parece un cuervo a una mesa?


no tengo la menor idea.......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

nueva regla decreto real de su majestad  el rey julien ,rey de todas las cosas

1¡vale dar la respuesta a la pregunta echa si nadie sabe la respuesta ,pero  recién se puede decir a  la tercera ves que no acierten los  foristas de abajo 
2¡ regla - puede saltearse la respuesta su majestad y este puede o no dar la respuesta 
3¡regla- solo valida para todos menos para su rey,porque es rey de todas las cosas
4¡regla- no vale hacer preguntas sin sentido como las de el rey julien 
5¡regla-si el rey julien pregunta la respuesta ,esta debe darse al instante 
6¡regla- el rey julien tiene derecho a incumplir sus propias reglas 
ahora siendo efectiva la regla n 5  
el rey julien pregunta ,en que se párese un cuervo a una mesa ???? 
con respecto a   la regla numero 1 
el rey julien da la respuesta a eso de la miel abejas ,arvejas y ovejas y es
porque le gutaa y  porque rima 
pd:
   su majestad se reserva el derecho real de agregar o cambiar nuevas reglas existentes o por existir


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Distopía de Bradbury obra impresionante, su título hace alución a la temperatura con que arde el papel.
> 
> ST o Analog Device?



ST, amplia variedad de componentes.

¿Texas Instruments o Microchip?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> alguien me podria recomendar un buen pianista de blues? (obviamente, cual?)


De blues ni idea, pero de Jazz Oscar Peterson y Bill Evans 


Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Texas Instruments o Microchip?


Texas Instrumens, no entiendo nada sobre PICs 

¿Alguna otra opcion al 74C926?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 19, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> De blues ni idea, pero de Jazz Oscar Peterson y Bill Evans
> Texas Instrumens, no entiendo nada sobre PICs
> 
> ¿Alguna otra opcion al 74C926?



Soy principiante, aun no aprendo sobre ello; sino si contestaba con mucho gusto.

Como hacer para insertar videos de youtube en mis respuestas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2010)

copia y pega el enlace del video en el mensaje y sale solo 
siguiente pregunta 
porque se pierden las cosas y cuando uno no las busca reaparecen solas


----------



## davacro (Nov 19, 2010)

Seres invisibles de otra dimension divirtiendose a costa tuya.
¿Porque llevo meses sin soñar nada (bueno, dicen que uno siempre sueña pero no siempre lo recuerda), pero entonces poque no lo recuerdo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 20, 2010)

Es un proceso en el que el cerebro "vacia la papelera de reciclaje" elimina todos los pensamientos innecesarios y/o excesivamente incoherentes, en fin, se deshace de la basura, algunas personas tienen recuerdos muy vagos de lo que soño y pueden asegurar que soñó puras incoherencias.

¿Porque de soltero no se dan tantas oportunidades con las mujeres, que estando comprometido?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 20, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es un proceso en el que el cerebro "vacia la papelera de reciclaje" elimina todos los pensamientos innecesarios y/o excesivamente incoherentes, en fin, se deshace de la basura, algunas personas tienen recuerdos muy vagos de lo que soño y pueden asegurar que soñó puras incoherencias.
> 
> ¿Porque de soltero no se dan tantas oportunidades con las mujeres, que estando comprometido?



Instinto del ser humano. Psicología inversa. Pasa lo mismo cuando niños: Existe un juguete, solo,abandonado por siglos en un rincón. Pero hasta cuando tu lo tomas, tu hermanito menor llora, patalea y hace circo por que resulta que el también lo quiere.

Rey J., dice usted "copia y pega el enlace y solo aparece...", mi pregunta es la siguiente:
Se refiere al enlace URL, o al enlace de Insersión? Por que de ser cualquiera de los dos, no funciona?

Su majestad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2010)

copiar   la direcion completa  que aparece  en la barra de tu navegador 
pregunta =es verdad que la  gente  sueña en colores ?
porque  su majestad solo  sueña en blanco y  negro 
respuesta  a rat =  porque el soltero anda distraído    y el casado sabe leer   las señales de las damas ,pero  tambien puede ser   por ser  macho  alfa


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 20, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> copiar la direcion completa que aparece en la barra de tu navegador
> pregunta =es verdad que la gente sueña en colores ?
> porque su majestad solo sueña en blanco y negro
> respuesta a rat = porque el soltero anda distraído y el casado sabe leer las señales de las damas ,pero tambien puede ser por ser macho alfa


Me extraña que su majestad sueñe en blaco y negro, yo sueño en colores y a veces hasta en 3D 

¿De donde nacio el mito de que a los bebés los trae la cigüeña?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 20, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me extraña que su majestad sueñe en blaco y negro, yo sueño en colores y a veces hasta en 3D
> 
> ¿De donde nacio el mito de que a los bebés los trae la cigüeña?



Quizá de alguien que se avergonzaba de sus padres? no se. Jaja.

Existe algún proyecto en el foro, sobre el temporizador 555; para un novato como su servidor?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 20, 2010)

Sí.


¿Usaste el buscador?


----------



## tatajara (Nov 20, 2010)

si lo use 
alguien esta aburrido como yo ??
jeje
saludos


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 20, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> 
> ¿Usaste el buscador?



Bueno si, pero encuentro hasta ahorita, temas sobre dudas, resolución de problemas, etc. Seguiré checando.

Conocen el software emulador de circuitos electronicos/mecanicos: Crocodile Technologic? Lo recomiendan?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 21, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> alguien esta aburrido como yo ??


Si muchisimo! 

Por que el ultimo segundo dura mas que los minutos anteriores de una descarga?

​


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2010)

> Por que el ultimo segundo dura mas que los minutos anteriores de una descarga?


porque estan diseñados para desesperarnos.. 

Y porque en las descargas siempre siempre hay un fallo de conexión al 99.9% de avance si es mayor de 100MB y 20 hrs esperando???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2010)

porque  usas window ,en linux no sucede esos problemas ,siempre parejito  parejito la descarga 
porque en windof aparecen pantallasos azules y   ay que reiniciar ,en linux no aparece    ningun pantallaso pero asusta  un sonido a vidrios rotos cuando  algo falla ,pero  las demás cosas siguen funcionando ?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2010)

> siempre parejito parejito la descarga



A pocoooo...

con linux nunca se corta la conexión de Internet??? y también paga el recibo???'

((broma))


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 21, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque usas window ,en linux no sucede esos problemas ,siempre parejito parejito la descarga
> porque en windof aparecen pantallasos azules y ay que reiniciar ,en linux no aparece ningun pantallaso pero asusta un sonido a vidrios rotos cuando algo falla ,pero las demás cosas siguen funcionando ?


u.u Uso ubuntu desde mis dias de estudiante (V6.04) y tengo ahora la 10.10 y tambien se queda en 99.9% y en el "Falta 1s", asi que:





 
Todos los "felices" usuarios de linux son asi de frikis? ​


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 21, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> u.u Uso ubuntu desde mis dias de estudiante (V6.04) y tengo ahora la 10.10 y tambien se queda en 99.9% y en el "Falta 1s", asi que:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEjrqWcKzbE​
> Todos los "felices" usuarios de linux son asi de frikis? ​



y la pregunta?
Bueno, va la mia:

Quiero comprar unas bocinas para mi equipo de cómputo. Se que hay muchas marcas, muchos precios. Pero, que opinan de éste?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Quiero comprar unas bocinas para mi equipo de cómputo. Se que hay muchas marcas, muchos precios. Pero, que opinan de éste?


Yo tengo la versión 2.1 de ese. Acá un mini review. Para oír música, juegos y películas en la PC está bien, si no eres muy exijente.



Cuando se entra a un hilo y se dan cuenta que es un planteamiento o una pregunta relativamente interesante ¿les causa curiosidad ver algo mas de la persona que la hizo?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2010)

> ¿les causa curiosidad ver algo mas de la persona que la hizo?



Honestamente a mi si.... he visto algunos que me dejan con el ojo cuadrado... pareciera que son hechas por personas de otro mundo (nivel)

con respecto a eso...

¿no sienten tristeza de que muchos temas que están muy bien planteados no sean contestados o que no se participe?
(me incluyo entre los no participantes por obvias razones de conocimiento )

PD...


> Quiero comprar unas bocinas para mi equipo de cómputo.


yo tengo unas de esas y si me gustaron ya tenien como 10años y muy contento por precio /calidad..


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 21, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> y la pregunta?


Todos los "felices" usuarios de linux son asi de frikis?


th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Quiero comprar unas bocinas para mi equipo de cómputo. Se que hay muchas marcas, muchos precios. Pero, que opinan de éste?


Compra Creative! Eh tenido muchos problemas con los Logitech, especialmente en la etapa de los controles...


lubeck dijo:


> ¿no sienten tristeza de que muchos temas que están muy bien planteados no sean contestados o que no se participe?


Pues si, mucha tristeza  en especial me da dolor ver morir a los buenos post...


----------



## thelscIVRF (Nov 21, 2010)

No todos no jaja Solo algunos

A alguno se le a caido una llave inglesa entre las laminas de cobre de un embarrado de media tension??? (Es bonito ver las chispas jaja)


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 21, 2010)

No, pero una vez en secundaria lanzamos un boomerang metalico y callo en las lineas de un poste  fueron buenos fuegos artificiales 

¿Es verdad que el tener mas de 8 años en la electrónica, llevando uno que otro choque electrico, se termina siendo un demente, ermitaño y en el peor de los caso moderador de un foro de electrónica?


----------



## zxeth (Nov 21, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que el tener mas de 8 años en la electrónica, llevando uno que otro choque electrico, se termina siendo un demente, ermitaño y en el peor de los caso moderador de un foro de electrónica?



nono, yo llevo 15 y eso que solo tengo 18aÑos,

a que edad empezaste con la electronica? yo a los 3 (A)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2010)

yo a los 11 años


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> nono, yo llevo 15 y eso que solo tengo 18aÑos,
> 
> a que edad empezaste con la electronica? yo a los 3 (A)


na yo requeria mas corriente cuando comense, 3A son pocos para mi


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 21, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> nono, yo llevo 15 y eso que solo tengo 18aÑos, a que edad empezaste con la electronica? yo a los 3 (A)


A los 5, ya tengo 28 


Helminto G. dijo:


> na yo requeria mas corriente cuando comense, 3A son pocos para mi


    

¿Que tan friki será el que entendio el comentario del coyote? (Yo 10/10)


----------



## smd10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Que tan friki será el que entendio el comentario del coyote?


Tanto como yo, o más!! 

¿Cual fue el componente más caro que has comprado?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 22, 2010)

Un IR2110, 7$USD.

¿Han explotado algún IC inportante en un montaje y se han arrancado los pelos del coraje?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2010)

ir2110     3,50 usd  ,unos 15 pesos y lo pague caro porque no estaba en la bolcita de  los componentes


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un IR2110, 7$USD.
> 
> ¿Han explotado algún IC inportante en un montaje y se han arrancado los pelos del coraje?


Si cuando hice un frecuencímetro con un PIC16F84A y cuando me disponia a probarlo un colega me movio el voltaje de salida el generador de funciones a 24Vpp... :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

¿Para hacer bafles prefieren Aglomerado, Compuesto o MDF?


----------



## zxeth (Nov 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si cuando hice un frecuencímetro con un PIC16F84A y cuando me disponia a probarlo un colega me movio el voltaje de salida el generador de funciones a 24Vpp... :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:
> 
> ¿Para hacer bafles prefieren Aglomerado, Compuesto o MDF?



mdf segun si lo tengo a mano gratis, pero si no tengo a mano uso aglomerado, trato de no usar del aglomerado grueeso, pero a veces es mas barato cuando se hacen grandes cajas (porque ya lo tengo)
..

Cual fue el mejor libro que leiste? ( yo los mejores chiste del siglo, chistes de gallegos 1 y 2 de pepe muleiro )


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 23, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> mdf segun si lo tengo a mano gratis, pero si no tengo a mano uso aglomerado, trato de no usar del aglomerado grueeso, pero a veces es mas barato cuando se hacen grandes cajas (porque ya lo tengo)
> ..
> 
> Cual fue el mejor libro que leiste? ( yo los mejores chiste del siglo, chistes de gallegos 1 y 2 de pepe muleiro )



El Enigma de París, de Plablo de Santis. Me gustó mucho.

Podrías describirme (para ayudarme a entender) con tus propias palabras, Que es un controlador de carga?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Podrías describirme (para ayudarme a entender) con tus propias palabras, Que es un controlador de carga?


Es un circuito que te permite manejar "cargas" de un consumo considerable que no podría manejar un circuito integrado u otro circuito que no maneja mucha corriente...

¿Que entienden por el término "Dicróico"?


----------



## zxeth (Nov 23, 2010)

los controladores de carga son para controlarla carga que va a la bateria desde un cargador o un panel solar o
o otros generadores y no sobrecargar las baterias, hay con equalizacion de carga tipo pulsante y tipo fet.

Alguien sabe donde conseguir el mother de un 1tek a9100?



Ratmayor dijo:


> Es un circuito que te permite manejar "cargas" de un consumo considerable que no podría manejar un circuito integrado u otro circuito que no maneja mucha corriente...
> 
> ¿Que entienden por el término "Dicróico"?




que tiene varios espejos que apuntan al mismo lado concentrando toda la energia "en un punto", como las antenas paramogolicas 

(creo)

Alguien me responde la pregunta anterior?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 23, 2010)

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=dicroísmo


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Alguien me responde la pregunta anterior?


*th3k1ck4ss* respondio lo del libro, ahora de los chistes de gallego pos ni idea 



zxeth dijo:


> que tiene varios espejos que apuntan al mismo lado concentrando toda la energia "en un punto", como las antenas paramogolicas


¿Entonces porque a los transformadores que usan para los bombillos dicróicos los llaman transformadores dicroicos si no tienen espejitos?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 23, 2010)

rat lop de los transformadores es colateral, ve el link


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> rat lop de los transformadores es colateral, ve el link


si ya lo vi  y conocia el termino, pero quería preguntar porque a los transformadorcitos los llamaban asi tambien


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 23, 2010)

pues por consecuencia de las lamparas se derivo a los transformadores que son para uso exclusivo


----------



## wino (Nov 23, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Pues la dinamica es sencilla. Se inicia con una pregunta. El usuario siguiente, contesta a dicha pregunta; y después este plantea otra. Y así se desarrolla el tema.
> La finalidad? pues tener un buen pretexto para entablar comunicación, fuera y/o dentro del tema de la electrónica.
> 
> Como estuvo hoy tu día?



un buen masaje.
buscando adaptar la realizacion de una fuente regulable con componente que tengo.

y quiero matar a la hormiga de fogonazo, cada vez que aparece haha


----------



## zxeth (Nov 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> *th3k1ck4ss* respondio lo del libro, ahora de los chistes de gallego pos ni idea


 
jajaja nononlo del celu, a ver si alguien sabe donde conseguir la mother  la queme con el soldador :S 



Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Entonces porque a los transformadores que usan para los bombillos dicróicos los llaman transformadores dicroicos si no tienen espejitos?



Le erre a la respuesta , ese era el efecto de una parabola m por eso antena parabolica  ajjajajajaja, y a los transformadores les dicen asi para diferenciarlos, como ceramicas de piso o de pared, si igual son ceramicas, solo cambian en la altura.

Les dicen de dicroica porque segun lo que me dijo el profesor de electricidad de primer año (ahora acomodador en deposito de fierros del cole) es de mayor frecuencia, por eso caben 4 amperes en tam poco espacio. nunca le crei, despues voy a ver por internet ya que estamos


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> jajaja nononlo del celu, a ver si alguien sabe donde conseguir la mother  la queme con el soldador :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se le dice dicroico por esto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicroísmo


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 24, 2010)

Se sabe que de nosotros alguna vez hemos puesto capacitores al revez hasta cuantos has hecho estallar al mismo tiempo?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2010)

> hasta cuantos has hecho estallar al mismo tiempo?


Yo voy invicto con los capacitores, pero no me pregunten de los transistores o sobretodo MOSFETS...

¿quien rayos me manda estar hasta las 3:00Am haciendo circuitos y divagando en el foro?

a dormir!!!! bye......


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 24, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ¿quien rayos me manda estar hasta las 3:00Am haciendo circuitos y divagando en el foro?


Eso es que estas evolucionando de friki a ser un geek 

¿Que se les ocurre que pueda hacerse con un lente fresnel? Tengo 2 y no se que hacer con ellos...







P.D.: Claro, los mios solo miden 15 cm x 10 cm


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2010)

> ¿Que se les ocurre que pueda hacerse con un lente fresnel?



Prugunta-respuesta ¿Un mini-proyector de acetatos?


----------



## Dano (Nov 24, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso es que estas evolucionando de friki a ser un geek
> 
> ¿Que se les ocurre que pueda hacerse con un lente fresnel? Tengo 2 y no se que hacer con ellos...
> 
> ...



Fresnel + LCD + lámpara HID/HMI = un lindo proyector para ver películas.


----------



## angel36 (Nov 24, 2010)

cual es el cuadrado de los catetos


----------



## zxeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso es que estas evolucionando de friki a ser un geek
> 
> ¿Que se les ocurre que pueda hacerse con un lente fresnel? Tengo 2 y no se que hacer con ellos...
> 
> ...


Regalarme uno si queres


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 25, 2010)

Creo que lo usaré para armar mi ratseñal 







zxeth dijo:


> Regalarme uno si queres


Claro! ¿Puedes venir por el a Venezuela?


----------



## zxeth (Nov 26, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Creo que lo usaré para armar mi ratseñal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te mando al amigo de mi viejo que vive por ahi =) jajajajajaja, na mentira, aunque siempre quise hacer el proyerctor diy, solo me faltaria el lente regulable u,u. Huuuuuu me hicieron acordar que en el deposito del cole hay unas camaras tiradas, talvez lo pueda sacar de ahi -.-. igual tiran todo eso


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 26, 2010)

Las bocinas también pueden recibir mantenimiento? (cual sería?)


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

Claro que si.
No se mucho del tema, pero si te refieres a "parlantes" o "altavoces", si. Se les suelen cambiar la membrana o cono, la cual se ve a primera vista, luego la bobina, a veces se rebobinan de vuelta a nuevos, y también el ala que soporta la membrana, que suele averiarse.
*¿Que tal te parece esta definición?*


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> *La Cacherímpula Rotatoria:
> 
> *  Es probable que muchos de nosotros (incluso usted), no sepamos describir exactamente esta "pieza". A continuación, se ofrece una definición elaborada por científicos y/o estudiosos que supieron concretarla con la mayor precisión posible.
> 
> ...



A ver a quien se le ocurre algo más loco para agregarle... (escriban sin miedo, recibo todo tipo de sugerencias, obviamente que concuerden con el tema).

*¿ Que sugerencia/s se te ocurre/n para agregar al texto de arriba ?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2010)

el rotaesquirlas   (seria  un ruleman)


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Dic 6, 2010)

Recomiendas tu celular/móvil? Por que?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

el mio no, es mio. el modelo tampoco es fragil, y en genral recomiendo celulares basicos solo llamada y mnsajes, son mas resistentes y menos propensos  robos

lgien me ecomendaria una buena novela policiaca?(obviamente cual)


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2010)

> Recomiendas tu celular/móvil? Por que?



yo si, es un palm centro, viejito pero bonito(bueno no tan viejito), y porque hace de todo...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> yo si, es un palm centro, viejito pero bonito(bueno no tan viejito), y porque hace de todo...


te hace un buen asado para la comida?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2010)

> te hace un buen asado para la comida?





cuando no hace lo que quiero que haga me dan ganas de utilizarlo como leña, asi que creo que si serviria para esa aplicacion...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 6, 2010)

Yo no tengo idea, y no creo que me sirva de nada...
yo agarro los pistones y los dispositivos y hago lo que necesito, no me importa mucho la teoria...


¿¿¿¿Buscaste en el google????


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> Algien me ecomendaria una buena novela policiaca?(obviamente cual)


La Salamandra, de Morris West. Está buena 

¿Por qué se usa este hilo muchas veces muy mal?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Por qué se usa este hilo muchas veces muy mal?


Sindrome Compulsivo Arenero  Enfermedad que se contagía a travez de el albureo de un Coyote...

¿Se puede sobrevivir solo comiendo manzanas?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

Que avatar puedo usar ahora??

*Estoy buscando como hace más de 1/2 hora y no encuentro nada!!*

Sugieran, por favor!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 6, 2010)

Usa este a ver que pasa Muajajaja @cacho


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

San Cacho dijo:


> La Salamandra, de Morris West. Está buena


(anotado, gracias cacho)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2010)

su majestad el rey julien  dijo:
			
		

> *para el  rat ,solo  si  fueras un gusano de la manzana,si se  podria vivir  de solo manzana *





			
				su majestad el rey julien dijo:
			
		

> nueva  pregunta ,porque los moustros siempre se aparecen  cuando es de noche o se apaga  la luz  y   porque   vive  en el placard de mi  dormitorio?


su majestad saluda


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

porque los mostros tienden a ser algo desconocido y lo desconocido es lo que no se ve y no se ve en la obscuridad viven en ese sitio porque en algun lado deben vivir y debe ser donde no los ves

alguien mas es fan del los libros de alicia en el pais de las maravillas y alicia atraves del espejo como yo?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 6, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> alguien mas es fan del los libros de alicia en el pais de las maravillas y alicia atraves del espejo como yo?



ni a mi hermana de 8anios(no tengo enie ni ganas de copiarla de google) le gusta eso jajajajajaja

alguien sabe que tda puedo usar para hacer andar 3 parlantes de 8ohms 15watts max c/u? ademas de que sea con pocos componenetes exteriores y de lo posible con voltaje +-12v xd


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

el 2005, queda bien (para cada bocina)


seguro que no los has leido, son mas para adultos que para niño y las peliculas on un asco, recuerden que lo escribio un maestro de matematicas apacionado de la logica, 

alguien tiene otra pregunta?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 6, 2010)

ajajja Xd, no sabia , sii otra,, quiero minimizar lo maximo posible el pcb ya que los pienso hacer en pcb agujereado, pensaba usar 2 tda "estereo", cada salida que tenga los 3 parlantes, osea que el ampli se banque 2ohms y 10watts


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

(ya no te             entendi)


----------



## electrodin (Dic 6, 2010)

Alicia muy bueno he oído buenas críticas: "en el libro hay relatos que sólo serían posibles en la cuarta dimensión" es muy interesante desde el punto de vista de la relatividad.
a mi me impactó esta pregunta ¿que le responde el conejo a Alicia cuando ella le pregunta que camino debe tomar? :" cualquier camino es corrrecto".

¿como se hace para citar textualmete un parrafo posteado por otra persona y con resaltador(así como escribe el rey julien?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> ¿como se hace para citar textualmete un parrafo posteado por otra persona y con resaltador(así como escribe el rey julien?


¡¡¡¡Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Como el Rey Julien nooooooooo  
Para citar un texto tenés que darle al botón "Citar" que está abajo a la derecha del texto que querés incluir en tu post. Solito te va a abrir la ventana de respuesta con eso ya preparadito y encerrado entre las etiquetas "Quote" y "/Quote", sólo que en lugar de las comillas vas a tener corchetes (si los pongo acá me transforma el pedacito ese de texto en una cita).

@Coyote: Lewis Carrol fue un capo (un grande) en lo suyo y Alicia es un librazo.
@Zxeth: Leélo como el libro para adultos que es (buscá una versión original, no la adaptada para niños). Guarda mucho de filosofía y de sicología y es una enorme analogía de muchísimas cosas de la vida.

¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar 6 Neutrik NC3-FIP?
(Están discontinuados hace años y tengo que cambiárselos a un cabezal Peavey XR600C)
Aclaro que no los busqué mucho todavía, el equipo entró hoy a las 7 de la tarde.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Como el Rey Julien nooooooooo
> Para citar un texto tenés que darle al botón "Citar" que está abajo a la derecha del texto que querés incluir en tu post. Solito te va a abrir la ventana de respuesta con eso ya preparadito y encerrado entre las etiquetas "Quote" y "/Quote", sólo que en lugar de las comillas vas a tener corchetes (si los pongo acá me transforma el pedacito ese de texto en una cita).
> 
> @Coyote: Lewis Carrol fue un capo (un grande) en lo suyo y Alicia es un librazo.
> ...



Por acá hay...  

Alicia for Adults?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2010)

no no, para adultos no, lee la vercion original......

aca esta:  http://www.guiascostarica.com/alicia/txt_menu.htm


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2010)

Esta me interesa, que tal?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2010)

exelente y esquisita narrativa, una historia simple pero interesante, no te arrepientes de leerla pero no es algo extraordinario, leela


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> ¿como se hace para citar textualmete un parrafo posteado por otra persona y con resaltador(así como escribe el rey julien?





			
				su majestad el unico rey  dijo:
			
		

> *nueva ley real,no  se vale copiarse ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ El Rey Julien ha dicho/hablado/decretado/bla/blabla,etc,etc,etc*



un saludo grande


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

¿Porque en la empresas de 2 socios, siempre hay uno que quiere que todo trabaje optimo y el otro siempre es un tacaño que con tal de ahorrarse unos centavos prefiere que todo trabaje mal?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2010)

su majestad  responde  dijo:
			
		

> * es  simple porque uno  pone el dinero y el otro el trabajo*



'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## electrodin (Dic 8, 2010)

hola a todos, ya que no hay preguntas , preguntaré: ¿si borro una imagen de mi albun, esta también desaparece del tema donde lo he posteado?, es algunas imagenes las he subido sólo para poder usarlas como aporte o pregunta en algun tema.


----------



## Dano (Dic 8, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> hola a todos, ya que no hay preguntas , preguntaré: ¿si borro una imagen de mi albun, esta también desaparece del tema donde lo he posteado?, es algunas imagenes las he subido sólo para poder usarlas como aporte o pregunta en algun tema.



Supongo...

Las fotos de los post se deben subir en el mismo post, donde dice "Gestionar archivos".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

porque los gatos,tigres y demas felinos tienen rayas como  las cebras ¡¡?????tambien algunos peces son a rayas,pero lo asombroso es que siempre son rayas negras  y blancas,asta la cola del lemur tiene tonos blancos y negros,porque no ay otros colores  en los rayados,ejemplo el flamenco es rosado ???????
porque la gente corre en sentido antihorario en las plazas ??????????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

> porque la gente corre en sentido antihorario en las plazas ??????????


Digamos que porque sí.
Ahora, porqué los que mascan ranas alucinógenas a la perejil les gusta molestar a los gatos?

PD: si dicen porque sí, pierden!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

es porque al tigre y el leon lo llaman rey de la selva y don lemur como es bien sabido es el único rey de todas las cosas,
asta que  los gatos enormes no depongan su actitud de hacerse  pasar por rey ,el lemur no descansara 
pregunta=
              porque cuando explota un componente siempre se le vuela el numero,complicando las cosas y necesitando el diagrama para poder comprar el respuesto?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

> porque cuando explota un componente siempre se le vuela el numero,complicando las cosas y necesitando el diagrama para poder comprar el respuesto?


Es simple, porque es la leyyyyyyyy del oesteeeeeeeee.

Ahora, porqué si todo es tan fácil la gente lo complica?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

porque la gente no ve la  solucion es siempre mas simple de lo que se  piensa
pregunta 
           porque no ay mas animales rosados como los flamencos?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 21, 2010)

me gustan las cosas complicadas, por eso la complico .

seria muy difisil hacer una bomba centrifuga casera? es probale hacerlo con un cooler (solo las aspas no el bobinado)


----------



## Unikfriend (Dic 21, 2010)

Que significa "arena destilada"? ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

unikeamigo dijo:
			
		

> Que significa "arena destilada"? ?????


es donde uno puede escribir mensajes pavos y sin sentidos,un lugar donde socializar y un lugar donde preguntar cosas que uno no sabe donde preguntar,un lugar donde estan los amigos y  un lugar donde si entras es porque estas completamente loco , expuesto y marcado como  lo mas pior del foro,la arena es un lugar de juego,como el arenero de los niños,eso es es donde estamos los niños


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es donde uno puede escribir mensajes pavos y sin sentidos,un lugar donde socializar y un lugar donde preguntar cosas que uno no sabe donde preguntar,un lugar donde estan los amigos y un lugar donde si entras es porque estas completamente loco , expuesto y marcado como lo mas pior del foro,la arena es un lugar de juego,como el arenero de los niños,eso es es donde estamos los niños


Mejor respuesta imposible, por eso eres el Rey 












¿Porque tenian tan abandonado este post?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Porque sí.



¿Dónde está Mafalda?


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 22, 2010)

intentando tomarse la sopa ...
Por qué suele suceder que tu jefe  te busque el quiebre donde mas flojo tienes el trabajo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

Porque es la mejor forma no hacer nada 

¿Porque de casa 20 personas, 10 son la mitad?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Según un ingeniero, son 9.999999....



¿Cómo están tus vacaciones?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Vaca cionando!
Dónde van las golondrinas cuando la pesca escasea?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

Bien, mi novia me regalo un kit de herramientas proto de 120 piezas y un dremel 

¿No es una maravilla mi novia?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Sí.


¿Quieres conocer Chile?


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> 
> ¿Quieres conocer Chile?



Ya lo conozco.

Sientes calor?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Cuando hace.


¿Es eso normal?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

Completamente...

¿Porque no?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Por nada.


¿Cuál de las preguntas que hice respondiste: la última o la penúltima?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

La ultima.... 

¿Porque si estamos a 30° siento que me estoy helando?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Porque te mojaste.


¿Te sucede muy a menudo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

todavía no contestaron porque algunos animales vienen a rayas ,felinos cebras,peces,lemur etc etc


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Porque te mojaste.
> 
> 
> ¿Te sucede muy a menudo?


A de ser porque estuve un buen rato en la picsina del hotel 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> todavía no contestaron porque algunos animales vienen a rayas ,felinos cebras,peces,lemur etc etc


Estaban de moda cuando diseñaron sus pelajes 

Donde estoy es zona franca, debería aprovechar para comprar semiconductores?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 22, 2010)

Tanto usar colas de lemures....? 









Quizá se les pegaron 




Ratmayor dijo:


> Donde estoy es zona franca, debería aprovechar para comprar semiconductores?



Sí. Me envías unos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

quizas todos los otros animales se quieren pareser al rey  y se copiaron  las rayas¡¡
que es zona franca?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2010)

la hermana de la cabe zona jajajajjaja

alguien me tira una idea para hacer una turbina pelton con un motor trifasico de un hard disk?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...rbina+pelton&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

que  uso le queres dar ?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2010)

trabajo practico para hidraulica, estoy entre una pelton o una francis, pienso hacerlo con un cooler

Alguna idea?, a que velocidad deberia girar para llegar a 50htz?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que es zona franca?


Determinadas áreas del país en donde no se paga ninguna clase de impuestos


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> trabajo practico para hidraulica, estoy entre una pelton o una francis, pienso hacerlo con un cooler
> 
> Alguna idea?, a que velocidad deberia girar para llegar a 50htz?



Tenemos: 







en la que:       

n = número de revoluciones por minuto (r.p.m.). 

f = frecuencia del sistema 50 períodos por segundo (p.p.s ). 

P = número de pares de polos del alternador.

60 = segundos en un minuto.

Para una pelton creo que te resultará mas facil usar los platos del HD con los rodamientos y todo, solo modificas los bordes para que se asimilen a una pelton.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

el tema es que se mojaria el motor. Otra idea que tube recientemente es sacar una salida cc en lugar de ca. Esto me dejaria poner un puente de diodos de alta frecuencia y usar alta frecuencia en la turbina. Me di cuenta que con las aspas originales del cooler puedo hacer algo tipo francis que el liquido le pegue de costado y tipo caplan en la forma que le peguen chorros de altra presion y no de gran caudal. Hace como 2 horas hice andar las aspas del cooler y creeme que con poca presion gira bastante rapido.

Si cae un rayo en el medio del bosque y no hay nadie cerca ni lejos de ahi, existe el sonido del trueno?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

El sonido del trueno ha existido desde que tengo memoria, independiente de que caiga un rayo en donde sea... 


¿Hasta dónde puede entrar un coyote en el desierto?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

Puede entrar en todos lados menos en los tuneles que pinta por donde pasa el correcaminos ..

Vos decis que esto va a funcionar? 

super ampli


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Depende.


¿Usaste el buscador?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

porque el hornero construye su casa en donde nunca caen los rayos ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Porque si no serían Homeros








¿Se ve mucha gente desesperada por comprar cosas por allá?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

seee, odio comprar regalos apra navidad, no tengo idea que le puedo comprar a mi novia, ojala le pudiera comprar un ampli peavey , 

Alguien tiene alguna idea de que le puedo comprar??

Si ya revise el buscador


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Acómpañala a mirar cosas, ve cómo reacciona con determinados artículos y saca conclusiones.


¿Y por qué no le preguntas directamente que quiere?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

no la acompanio (no tengo ganas de buscar la enie porque en el tecldo no la tengo) porque le gusta TODO, todo lo que este por arriba de 40u$s , lo de preguntarle es buena idea hee, talvez ahora le pregunte .

Vos que le compraste a la tuya?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 23, 2010)

Amor y paz. Es lo importante.... los regalos materiales... cuestan plata! 


¿Por qué los electrónicos generalmente somos tacaños? =P


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

ajajajajaj no se, pero por lo parecer es verdad jajajajajaja, debe ser que sabemos como se hacen muchas cosas y nos damos cuenta que a veces sale mas barato y mas lindo hacerlo que comprarlo 

Alguien sabe como hacer para imprimir la pcb con una impresora de chorro de tinta, sin desarmar esta? osea con algun papel


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

regalale una lata de arvejas o de tomates y cuando  ponga esa cara jajajaj le das el otro regalo (una linda cartera) y le dices que es para poner la lata


----------



## Robo (Dic 23, 2010)

si, alguien sabe como, pero yo no soy ese alguien.
que seria mejor: comprarme una hamburgesa (5 $us) o un tubo que me falta para mi amplificador (12 us$)


----------



## HADES (Dic 23, 2010)

Robo dijo:


> si, alguien sabe como, pero yo no soy ese alguien.
> que seria mejor: comprarme una hamburgesa (5 $us) o un tubo que me falta para mi amplificador (12 us$)




mmmmm  una cuestion dificil mmm  bueno al final prioridades son prioridades


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

la hambueguesa sin lugar a dudas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 23, 2010)

Pies la hamburguesa!!!
El hambre es el que manda!!!!


----------



## Robo (Dic 23, 2010)

hamburguesa sera


----------



## electrodin (Dic 23, 2010)

y... ¿para que un tubo?, acaso tu amplificador usa conductos de ventilación especiales?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

tubo = valvula termoionica ,tecnología de la mejor electrodin ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## electrodin (Dic 23, 2010)

je je, perdon fue un: lapsus brutus...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

bueno tenes que poner una pregunta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ de castigo real de su majestad el rey julien,el rey de todas las cosas


----------



## electrodin (Dic 23, 2010)

¿de donde proviene el nombre "Lemur"...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> eso es secreto de su majestad no se preguntan esas  cosas


.                                 .


----------



## Cacho (Dic 23, 2010)

*Etimología:* del latín _lemures_, "espíritu de  la noche".
Fuente

¿Qué hace Papá Noel/Santa Claus/Viejito Pascuero durante los otros 364 días?


----------



## angel36 (Dic 23, 2010)

trabaja para poder comprar todos los regalos..........


----------



## electrodin (Dic 23, 2010)

nooo, papa noel tiene su frábrica de jugetes en el polo norte y todo el año se encarga de fabricarlos con ayuda de los duendes, y además revisa la correspondencia a ver quién se portó bien...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 23, 2010)

ni tanto no trabaja tanto ,el papa noel de mi zona solo le dedica una semana de su trabajo para los regalos,
y no ay arreglos que valgan,es una semana de sueldo y vasta


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> je je, perdon fue un: lapsus brutus...



jaja lapsus brutus, si suele pasar en mi casa cuando dije que pedi un tubo pensaban que iba a llegar una caja larga y grande. pero no, ahora me falta el otro tubo; pero fui por la hamburguesa ai que sera hasta la otra semana que lo consiga y termine el amplificador


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Deja de ser abaro, regalale algo superfluo que parezca caro y listo 

¿De que están rellenas las tuberias de estos disipadores?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

Cu.


¿Compras?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Nop, quiero fabricar uno 

Ya se que es Cu ¬¬ me refiero a: ¿Cual es el liquido que tienen por dentro?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

Quizá agua.


¿En serio no quieres comprar?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Completamente, es para inventarle uno a mi laptop para refrigerarla mejor y como tengo un amigo que tiene una CNC... 

¿Está mal que quiera aprovechar?


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

no esta mal
porque no veo ningun disipador?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

Tiene rejillas metálicas tipo radiador.


¿Te estarás quedando ciego?


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

si me estoy quedando ciego, el computador me habla para poder responder pero no sabe el idioma de color asi que hecha un carretazo en binario cuando hay una imagen.
alguien se creera eso?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

No.


Y tú?


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

rayos lo sabia me tocara inventar algo mejor para la proxima.
aun no veo imagenes de disipadores u.u


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Tiene rejillas metálicas tipo radiador.


Sip, en aluminio y cobre....

¿Se podrá mejorar este o mejor hago uno nuevo con una CNC?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya se que es Cu ¬¬ me refiero a: ¿Cual es el liquido que tienen por dentro?


Apostaría a que no tienen ningún líquido, sino que son de Cu macizo.
El disipador de abajo (Al, más chico) enfría un poco los picos y las barras de cobre llevan calor hacia el de arriba, más grande y con el cooler directo. Ese funcionaría como algo similar a lo que tienen las laptops. Estoy adivinando, pero apuesto a que es así.



Robo dijo:


> aun no veo imagenes de disipadores u.u


Es este, pero el sitio de origen parece no permitir que se vea en otras páginas:
http://www.zonadehardware.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/disipador_nexus-copia.png

¿Qué es eso que saben que recibirán de regalo en navidad y NO quieren recibir?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

Visitas de gente no bienvenida.


Y para ti qué es?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Visitas de gente no bienvenida.



Esas me tocaron a mi...  pero creo que se van hoy muajajaja...

¿Y a ustedes que buenos regalos les esperan para navidad?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

Una buena conversación.... quizá.... o quizá después.... no sé...  


¿Qué vas a cenar esta noche?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

parrillada, hallacas, pan de jamon.......... 

y tu?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

Algo parecido con ensalada.


¿Qué le pediste al hombre de rojo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 24, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Qué le pediste al hombre de rojo?


A este que se largara, y este un juego nuevo de herramientas 

¿Cual es su selección licorera para esta noche?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 24, 2010)

La vino tinto.... (si es que tomo) 



Y la del que responda después?


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

no creo que tome aunque si si sera vino
ya veo el disipador el cobre no tiene liquido tiene gas ( lo descubri por abrir uno, empezo a olr raro la habitacion pero no veia nada dentro del tubo)
y mañana que haran?


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 24, 2010)

mañana llego disfrazado de papa noel (santa claus) para darle los regalitos a los mas chicos de la familia, lamentablemente me toco hacer el papelon este año ami jaja

que fue lo mejor q has hecho este año con la electronica ?


----------



## Robo (Dic 24, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 40056
vendi 5 de esos por aqui. claro que acabados con el cuerin ese y el sticker de on off y un pot de volumen.
lo mismo al proximo


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

un pre RIAA valvular que no veran hasta que arme el gabinete del tornamesa

¿alguien mas?


----------



## electrodin (Ene 3, 2011)

Bueno en mi caso: unas fuentes SMPS flyback que aprendí gracias a este foro

mmm... como veo que hace mucho que no participan, haré otra pregunta:

¿Cual es el invento, proyecto electrónico (realizado por ustedes mismos) que has obsequiado a la chica que tanto gusta?

Yo recuerdo haber regalado un llavero con dos leds intermitentes(rojo y verde, aún no había el azul je je), con dos transistores. funcionaba con un par de pilas de reloj


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> Bueno en mi caso: unas fuentes SMPS flyback que aprendí gracias a este foro
> 
> mmm... como veo que hace mucho que no participan, haré otra pregunta:
> 
> ...



Ehm ninguno, prefiero pagar una cerveza e ir a tomar algo que darle una placa con circuitos que ni entendería...


----------



## Robo (Ene 4, 2011)

me sumo a dano...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 4, 2011)

ps yo no he regalado, pero a mi me regalaron un tornamesa yamaha...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 9, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ps yo no he regalado, pero a mi me regalaron un tornamesa yamaha...


Y aqui tengo el Pioneer por si consigues colarte como polizon 

¿Algun buen software para programación de PICs en lenguaje C? (Probe con flexcode, pero no lo entiendo )


----------



## Robo (Feb 13, 2011)

que no lo entiendas no lo hace malo.
alguien sabe si hay diferencia entre el cd4026b y 4026be? solo encuentro el datasheet de 1 de esos y tengo un problema que pondre en un video pronto, lo verian?


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 13, 2011)

Robo dijo:


> alguien sabe si hay diferencia entre el cd4026b y 4026be?


Un par de letras 

Buscaste en la pagina de los respectivos fabricantes de los integrados?


----------



## Robo (Feb 13, 2011)

si busque los hace texas instruments y son comprados de aya pero no hay sino el datasheet de el b y no dice 4026b/4026be/ como en otros integrados que traen las letras asi, quien sabe,
si hago el video de lo que me pasa con ese maldito contador?


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 13, 2011)

Los cmos por lo regular, son iguales en funciones segun el numero, la letra no cuenta mucho, tienes el diagrama de lo que estás haciendo en algun lado?


----------



## Robo (Feb 13, 2011)

si esta el esquema
en mi memoria o.o


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 16, 2011)

no tendrian que hacer una pregunta y el otro responder????

10  preguntar al de abajo 


30  responde el de abajo


50  goto 10


Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 16, 2011)

a veces se vuelve loco el tema , no te parece? jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmm, No, no me parece...

¿Alguien sabe que es "Tegra" sin tener que usar Google (Mmm, Y como lo comprobamos...)?

En fin, saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 17, 2011)

La tia de la negra? , se comprueba con un adn (?.

Alguien mas ademas de mi hoy empieza a rendir materias? :S


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, No, no me parece...
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe que es "Tegra" sin tener que usar Google (Mmm, Y como lo comprobamos...)?
> 
> En fin, saludos.


Es la generación de procesadores ARM con controlador de memoria y graficos integrados en un mismo chip desarrollado por nVidia y ademas es el procesador principal del Zune 2  No lo lei de google, ya lo conocia desde hace tiempo 

Porque mi Call Of Duty Black Ops no suena?


----------

